# What breed of ducks?



## Mommamay (May 15, 2017)

Picked up two ducklings and new to the whole thing! My guess is Pekin and Blue Swedish??


----------



## Dan26552 (May 15, 2017)

If the yellow always stands like it is in the second picture then it's a fawn and white runner. The other looks like a Blue Swede.


----------



## wynn4578 (May 15, 2017)

My guess is pekin and swedish


----------

